# MSN Dropping



## Beer10 (Jul 27, 2009)

I use Mercury Messenger, and when I log in, i logs me out in less then a minute. It tells me "you are logged out because there was a problem with the connection with the msn server"

Can anyone help? I am on a wireless hub hooked into cable internet.

Thanks


----------



## xCharlottex1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, 
I had the same problem.
If you browse online there are number of different types of MSN you can use. 
I recommend 'aMSN'.


----------



## udhai1 (Aug 14, 2009)

If your os is vista, just click on the windows flag button (bottom left corner of screen) and type "messenger" msn messenger should come up, just drag an drop it onto your desktop and you will have an easy access icon.

__________________
naruto games
ds lite nintendo


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

udhai1 said:


> If your os is vista,


FWIW, Mercury Messenger is for Mac?


----------



## katenlee (Aug 20, 2009)

The best that go together.

gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3 - Sonnerie portable MP3 est en effet un pouvoir de l'innovation technologique. Êtes-vous familier avec cette sonnerie portable?gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

xCharlottex1 said:


> Hi,
> I had the same problem.
> If you browse online there are number of different types of MSN you can use.
> I recommend 'aMSN'.


Adium seems to be the most stable/fast client out there.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

> If your os is vista


He is posting in the Apple forums...no brainer.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Beer10 said:


> I use Mercury Messenger, and when I log in, i logs me out in less then a minute. It tells me "you are logged out because there was a problem with the connection with the msn server"
> 
> Can anyone help? I am on a wireless hub hooked into cable internet.
> 
> Thanks


I would recommend you get adium. http://www.adium.im Its the most stable client I have found around and is definately the quickest. If, however, you wish to use webcam/voice chat then you will need to get aMSN as adium does not support that. http://www.amsn-project.net/

If it still disconnects from MSN check your firewall is not blocking anything. If it is not blocking anything then your wireless needs fixing.


----------

